
Concrete Problems in AI Safety - sonabinu
https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.06565
======
wrsh07
This was posted earlier, with a link to the OpenAI blogpost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11950687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11950687)

------
jakozaur
Hmm article seems to miss socialeconomics aspects. Can it put too much power
or wealth in hands of few? Can hackers cheat AI to its advantage?is it more
risky than current systems?

Analogy, the article analyze as if main risk of nuclear power was accidents or
uncontrolled reactions. However the main problem with nuclear is with weapons
which could give destructive power to few individuals. Sometimes civilian use
cases can be mixed with military one (e.g. Iran, North Korea).

~~~
Smaug123
It doesn't claim to give _all_ the aspects; only some concrete and fairly
well-specified ones.

